# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Joensuun paikallisliikenne

## Joonas Pio

*Linjat ja aikataulut*

*1 Utra-Keskusta-Nepenmäki
2 Keskusta-Noljakka-Marjala-Onttola
3 Hukanhauta-Keskusta-Noljakka-Marjala
4 Keskusta-Karsikko-Kulho
5 Keskusta-Linnunlahti
7 Noljakka-Keskusta-Rantakylä
8 Rantakylä-Keskusta-Hukanhauta
9 Keskusta-Iiksenvaara-Keskusta
10 Keskusta-Rantakylä-Utra-Mutala
17 Marjala-Noljakka-Keskusta-Penttilä*

Linjaa 5 ajetaan vain talviaikataulukaudella (1.10.-30.4.) ja linjaa 9 vain kouluvuoden aikana (ei kesälomalla). Lisäksi liikennöi palvelubussi KyytiPoika kahdella eri reitillä. Paikallisliikenteen linjoja liikennöi Lehtosen Liikenne Oy, KyytiPoikaa Linja-Karjala Oy. Joensuun lähiliikenne palvelee myös kaupungin sisäisiä matkoja. Lähiliikennelinjoja ovat 101, 102, 103 (joita ajaa Linja-Karjala Oy) sekä 202, 203, 204, 210, 211 (joita ajaa Pohjolan Matka).

Aikataulukaudet ovat: talvi 1.10.-30.4. ja kesä 1.5.-30.9.

Paikallisliikenteen linjat kulkevat kesäaikataulukaudella 2012 tunnin välein joka päivä (linjat 9 ja 10 harvemmin), liikennöintiajat vaihtelee päivittäin, linjoittain ja kaupunginosittain. Samaan kaupunginosaan kulkevien linjojen aikataulut on tahdistettu keskenään, jolloin syntyy tasainen 30 minuutin vuoroväli. Osalla linjoista ei ole varsinaista päätepysäkkiä, vaan linja ajaa kaupunginosissa kiertoreittiä.

*Lippujen hinnat*

Joensuun kantakaupunkialue: kertalippu 3,20 (lapset (4-11 v) 1,60). Kantakaupunkialueella on voimassa tasataksa. Kaupunkikortti (30 pv) maksaa 56,50, 10 matkan sarjalippu 28,80 ja 40 matkan sarjalippu 87,60 (nuoriso (12-18 v) 46,50, lapset (alle 12 v) 58,40, opiskelijat 61,00).

Onttola ja Kulho: kertalippu 3,50 (lapset (4-11 v) 1,80), 10 matkan sarjalippu 31,50 ja 40 matkan sarjalippu 95,60 (lapset (alle 12 v) 64,00)

Reijola ja Niittylahti: kaupunkikortti 67,50 ja 40 matkan sarjalippu opiskelijat 72,00, nuoret 56,00.

*Kalusto*

Lehtosen Liikenne ajaa paikallisliikenteessä autoilla 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 16, 19, 22, 24 ja 50. Linja-Karjala ajaa KyytiPoikaa autoilla 867, 868, 869, 870, 877, 878 ja 928. Lähiliikennevuoroilla ajetaan pääasiassa kaukoliikenneautoilla, Linja-Karjala ajaa myös Ikaruksella (710).

*Linkit*

Joensuun paikallisliikenteen kesäaikataulut (1.5.-30.9.2012)
Joensuun Wilima-aikataulut
Reittikartta
Reittikartat linjoittain

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Suunnilleen noin se on mennyt niin kauan, kun pystyn muistamaan, aina 80-luvun lopulta. 90-luvun alkupuolella on viimeksi tapahtunut isompi muutos, kun Rantakylän linjoja yhdisteltiin ja joskus vuosituhannen vaihteessa valmistui pieni joukkoliikennekatu Noljakkaan, jolloin myös sen suunnan linjoja pystyttiin yhdistelemään. Vanhoihin kaupungiosiin järjestelmä tarjoaa ihan kohtalaisen palvelutason. Ongelma on uuden asutuksen syntyminen suuntiin, minne palvelua on vaikea järjestää. Myös hintataso on hulppea. Minua vain hämmästyttää, kuinka suurissa kaupungeissa liput ovat selvästi edullisempia kuin pienissä, vaikka pienissä kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen palvelujen tuottaminen on niin paljon edullisempaa. Suurin osa busseista Joensuussa ehtii tunnissa ajaa neljä linjasivua. Tai toisin sanoen yksi auto per linja riittää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Myös hintataso on hulppea.


Kyllä Joensuussa oli noilla lippujen hinnoillakin ihan mukavasti matkustajia, vaikka koululaiset ovat kesälomalla.

----------


## jodo

Aika tehokkaasti on Wiimat häipyneet katukuvasta, parin tunnin keskustassa olon aikana keskustassa liikkui lähinnä savonlinjan ikaruksia ja lehtosen liikenteen Carrus City johdannaisia (M ja L)

----------


## kuukanko

Joensuun paikallisliikenteen linjojen 1 - 6 kilpailutus on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyynnön voi ladata tarjouspalvelu.fi-palvelusta (vaatii rekisteröitymisen).

Sopimusaika on 1.7.2014 - 2.6.2019 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Kaikkiaan kalustotarve on 11 täysikokoista bussia ja 2 pienkalustobussia. Jos rahoitustilanne ei salli linjan 5 liikennöintiä, tarvitaan liikennöintiin 1 pienkalustobussi vähemmän. Kilpailun ratkaisuperiaatteena on pelkkä hinta.

Kalustovaatimukset ovat varsin löysät: keski-ikävaatimus on 11 vuotta ja maksimi-ikävaatimus 19 vuotta. Bussien päästötason on oltava Euro2 tai parempi. Täysikokoisissa busseissa on oltava vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa (joista korkeintaan 4 klaffipaikkoja) ja pienkalustobusseissa vähintään 14 istumapaikkaa (joista myös korkeintaan 4 klaffipaikkoja). Kaiken kaluston on kuitenkin oltava matalalattiaista.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Joensuu on käynnistänyt myös seutuliikenteen kilpailuttamisen. Tämäkin tarjouspyyntö on ladattavissa tarjouspalvelu.fi:stä (vaatii rekisteröitymisen).

Nyt kilpailussa on kaksi kohdetta, kohteet 2 ja 3:
2: seutulinjat 102, 103 ja 105 sekä koululaislinjat 102, 121 ja 122. 4 matalalattiabussia ja 8 korkealattiaista seutuliikennebussia
3: seutulinjat 202, 203 ja 204, Joensuun sisäiset linjat 9 ja 112 sekä koululaislinjat 202 - 217. 1 matala teli, 4 matalalattiabussia ja 9 korkealattiaista seutuliikennebussia.

Sopimusaika molemmissa on 1.7.2014 - 4.6.2017 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus.

Kalustovaatimukset ovat samat kuin paikallisliikenteen kilpailussa. Telissä on oltava vähintään 49 istumapaikkaa. Telin voi korvata 2-akselisella, jos 2 ruuhka-ajan lähtöä tuplataan. Seutuliikennebusseissa pitää olla vähintään 55 kokonaispaikkaa ja niin paljon istumapaikkoja, että matkustajamäärä ei säännöllisesti ylitä istumapaikkojen määrää.

----------


## Madmax

> Kalustovaatimukset ovat varsin löysät: keski-ikävaatimus on 11 vuotta ja maksimi-ikävaatimus 19 vuotta.


Löytyykö jostain 19 vuotta vanhaa toimivaa matalalattia kalustoa ?

----------


## jpmast

Toimivuudesta ei ole tietoa, mutta Vaasassa niitä on 3. Tampereelta yhdeltä firmalta löytyy pari
kappaletta. Ei kyllä ole havaintoa, että onko ne liikenteessä enään. Pohjoisesta ainakin Oulusta
ja Rovaniemeltä niitä näyttää listoilta löytyvän. Pahoittelen off-topic:issa olemista  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nak

Myös Vekka liikenne Hämeenlinnassa tykittää kohta 19-vuotiaalla Hintillä http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=NGY-607

Ja Tukholman etanoli hintit taitaa olla vähintään yhtä vanhoja. Ei se auto mene 19-vuoden aikana miksikään, jos siitä pitää huolta  :Wink:  Sitäpaitsi ei sinne kukaan ole tuomassa 19v vanhoja, kun ne ovat heti yli-iässä.

----------


## killerpop

> Myös Vekka liikenne Hämeenlinnassa tykittää kohta 19-vuotiaalla...


Ja naapuritalon hyvin hoidetusta kalustosta yksi auto täytti eilen tuon 19 vuotta.
Sinänsä ihan terveellä pohjalla ollaan tuollaisen maksimi-iän suhteen, esim Lehtosen Liikenteen nykyisessäkin kalustossa olisi nämä 1997-malliset autotkin vielä käyttökelpoisia sopimuskauden loppupuolella, kuten ne varmasti ovatkin.

----------


## tkp

Lehtosen liikenne lopettaa toimintansa http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...eti-kattelyssa

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lehtosen liikenne lopettaa toimintansa http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...eti-kattelyssa


Harmi sinänsä, että vanha paikallinen yritys lopettaa. Kalustokin kun on heillä laadukasta; missään en ole nähnyt niin hyväkuntoisia Carruksia.  :Wink:  Mutta tilanteen huomioon ottaen, lopettaminen on ihan ymmärrettävää.

----------


## Rehtori

> Harmi sinänsä, että vanha paikallinen yritys lopettaa. Kalustokin kun on heillä laadukasta; missään en ole nähnyt niin hyväkuntoisia Carruksia.  Mutta tilanteen huomioon ottaen, lopettaminen on ihan ymmärrettävää.


Tai sitten mentiin vain mukavuus- ja osaamisalueiden ulkopuolelle. Helpompi vain luovuttaa.

----------


## Miska

> Tai sitten mentiin vain mukavuus- ja osaamisalueiden ulkopuolelle. Helpompi vain luovuttaa.


Eikä ilmeisesti isännän ikäkään ole este eläköitymiselle.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lehtosen liikenne lopettaa toimintansa http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...eti-kattelyssa


Ikävää, että perinteinen perheyritys lopettaa. Mikähän liikennöitsijä mahtaa tulla Joensuuhun ykköseksi?

----------


## aki

> Ikävää, että perinteinen perheyritys lopettaa. Mikähän liikennöitsijä mahtaa tulla Joensuuhun ykköseksi?


Eiköhän se uusi liikennöitsijä(t) selviä kunhan kilpailutustulokset julkaistaan. Lehtonen nyt kuitenkin varmaan hoitaa liikenteen sinne ensi vuoden kesäkuun loppuun asti jolloin uusi yrittäjä(t) aloittaa kilpailutetun liikenteen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

No vähän veikkaan Savonlinjan olevan vahvoilla, toki myös Pohjolan Matka voi yllättää. Jotenkin vaan luulen, että Savonlinja on vahvoilla ja tulee voittamaan. Lisäksi nyt kun Lehtonen ilmoitti lopettavansa niin on muilla mahdollisuus nostaa hintojansa.

----------


## antti

Eiköhän Pohjolan Matka ole aika todennäköinen Joensuun katuriin. Sillä Johannan ukko on Kyösti Lehtosen poika.

----------


## killerpop

> Ikävää, että perinteinen perheyritys lopettaa. Mikähän liikennöitsijä mahtaa tulla Joensuuhun ykköseksi?


Eiköhän se ole Savo-Karjalan Linja

----------


## aki

Joensuun paikkurin uusi liikennöitsijä valitaan ensi Torstaina. Lehtonen siis liikennöi nykyisen sopimuksen loppuun asti, eli ensi vuoden kesäkuuhun. Uusi liikennöitsijä aloittaa sitten 1.7.2014.

Lähde: Yle Pohjois-karjala

----------


## aki

Mä kun olin aika varma ettei OB ole mukana Joensuun kilpailutuksessa mutta onhan se. Savo-Karjalan linjan voitto ei siis olekaan ihan itsestäänselvyys. No huomennahan tuo ratkeaa.

----------


## anttipng

Lehtosen kalusto varmaan menee myyntiin kun toiminta lakkaa. Onko kilpailutuksen voittajalla velvoite tarjota töitä lehtosen nykyisille työntekijöille?

----------


## J_J

> No vähän veikkaan Savonlinjan olevan vahvoilla, toki myös Pohjolan Matka voi yllättää. Jotenkin vaan luulen, että Savonlinja on vahvoilla ja tulee voittamaan. Lisäksi nyt kun Lehtonen ilmoitti lopettavansa niin on muilla mahdollisuus nostaa hintojansa.


Jos (kun) tarjousten jättöaika on umpeutunut, ei liene kovin helppoa ilmoittaa kilpailutuksen järjestäjälle, että "sori, ei se tarjous olekaan voimassa" :p

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savo-Karjalan Linja Oy voitti kohteen 1 tarjouskilpailun.

Joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksen pöytäkirjan kyseinen kohta: http://webdynasty.jns.fi/djulkaisu/kokous/2013223-6.PDF

----------


## JT

Savo-Karjalan Linja Oy:n lisäksi tarjoajia olivat Onnibus Oy, Pohjolan Matka Oy ja Linja-Karjala Oy.

Voittaneen tarjouksen ero toiseksi halvimpaan on silmiinpistävän suuri - 39,7 %.

Muiden kolmen tarjoajan hinnat ovat toisistaan vain 3 % sisällä.

http://webdynasty.jns.fi/djulkaisu/k...013223-6-1.PDF

----------


## aki

Lehtosen liikenteeltä nyt kannattaisi muutama auto hankkia kun kalustovaatimukset ovat väljät ja maksimi-ikäkin 19 vuotta. Lehtosen autot 5 (scala -02) 6 (City L -03) 7 (Lahti 402 -00) 9 (scala -06) ja 16 (scala -11) Olisivat ihan käypää kalustoa vielä useiksi vuosiksi eteenpäin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos (kun) tarjousten jättöaika on umpeutunut, ei liene kovin helppoa ilmoittaa kilpailutuksen järjestäjälle, että "sori, ei se tarjous olekaan voimassa" :p


Eivät näköjään jättäneet tarjousta ollenkaan, joten ei tarvinnut edes ilmoittaa. Veikkaisin tosin Lehtosen Liikenteen lopetuspäätöksen johtuvan enemmän omistajan korkeasta iästä, kilpailutus oli vain sopiva sauma lopettaa. Sukupolvenvaihdosta kuitenkin yritettiin sillä, että Lehtosen Liikenteen omistajan miniän yritys Pohjolan Matka tarjosi liikennettä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mitenkäs noiden muiden linjojen osalta tapahtuu? Koska ne menevät kilpailuun? Ymmärtääkseni Joensuussa on kuitenkin enemmän kuin 6 linjaa?

----------


## JT

> Mitenkäs noiden muiden linjojen osalta tapahtuu? Koska ne menevät kilpailuun? Ymmärtääkseni Joensuussa on kuitenkin enemmän kuin 6 linjaa?


Tämän ketjun viestissä nro 6 on ilmoitettu muiden linjojen kilpailutuksesta. Se käynnistettiin myöhemmin, joten on ymmärrettävää, että tuloskin julkistetaan jäljempänä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt kilpailussa on kaksi kohdetta, kohteet 2 ja 3:
> 2: seutulinjat 102, 103 ja 105 sekä koululaislinjat 102, 121 ja 122. 4 matalalattiabussia ja 8 korkealattiaista seutuliikennebussia
> 3: seutulinjat 202, 203 ja 204, Joensuun sisäiset linjat 9 ja 112 sekä koululaislinjat 202 - 217. 1 matala teli, 4 matalalattiabussia ja 9 korkealattiaista seutuliikennebussia.


Kohteen 2 voitti Linja-Karjala ja kohteen 3 Savo-Karjalan Linja.
Ratkaisu

----------


## bussifriikki

Ylen juttu linjan 201 lentokenttäbussista.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/ruotsalainen_l...suussa/6987319

----------


## Waltsu

Kuvakavalkadini Joensuusta 13.2.2014 alkaa tästä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Savo-Karjalan Linja on hankkinut ulkomailta kaksi Irizar i4:ää. JJA-910 ja JJA-914.

----------


## Karosa

> Savo-Karjalan Linja on hankkinut ulkomailta kaksi Irizar i4:ää. JJA-910 ja JJA-914.


JJA-910: http://postimg.org/image/edypfdtbh/
JJA-914: http://postimg.org/image/ux3g4v0ld/

12,2 x 2,55m pitkiä, Scania K310IB-alustalla, vm. 2010 sekä tuotu Virosta.

http://www.phototrans.eu/15,252121,3489.html
http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/734439/

----------


## Zambo

> JJA-910: http://postimg.org/image/edypfdtbh/
> JJA-914: http://postimg.org/image/ux3g4v0ld/
> 
> 12,2 x 2,55m pitkiä, Scania K310IB-alustalla, vm. 2010 sekä tuotu Virosta.


Näin se käytettyjen muuttosuunta pikkuhiljaa kääntyy!

----------


## Joonas Pio

Joensuun seudun joukkoliikenteen, JOJO:n, uudet sivut.

----------


## Karosa

Savo-Karjalan Linjan varikolla on 5 kpl uusia kokovalkoisia Solaris Urbinoja, lienee 10-metrisiä.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Lisäksi 5 Omnilinkkiä ja 2 Scalaa

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Tietääkös kukaan että ajeleeko Ilomantsin auto vielä tuolla Arlandan vanhalla OmniCityllä mitään?

----------


## bussifriikki

Waltti-matkakortti viimein käyttöön Joensuun seudulla

http://yle.fi/uutiset/waltti-matkako...udulla/7742161

----------


## hsiitari

Talven lähestyessä on paikallisliikenteen liikennöinnissä tullut esiin lisäautojen tarve tietyillä ruuhkaisilla vuoroilla, Joensuun kaupunki tiedottaa.
Tähän mennessä on syksyn aikana otettu liikenteessä käyttöön seuraavat lisäautot:
Linjalla 1
Utrasta keskustaan kello 7.10
keskustasta Utraan kello 16.05
Linjalla 2
Marjalasta keskustaan kello 7.20
keskustasta Marjalaan kello 14.20, 14.50 ja 16.20
Utrasta keskustaan kello 6.55 ja 7.25

Kaupungin mukaan maanantaina 9. marraskuuta alkaen otetaan käyttöön lisäauto myös linjalla 3 kello 7.35 Kydöstä keskustaan lähtevälle vuorolle.
Kyseinen linja ajetaan Noljakassa Noljakantietä pitkin.

Tiedotteen mukaan muidenkin vuorojen kuormitusta seurataan jatkuvasti.
Lisätietoja joukkoliikenteestä löytyy Joensuun seudun joukkoliikenteen internet-sivuilta:http://www.joensuu.fi/jojo

Lähde: sanomalehti Karjalainen 6.11.2015

----------


## hsiitari

*Jojo-tiedotteita tammikuulta 2016*

(Jojo = Joensuun joukkoliikenne)

*Lisäautoja Jojo-liikenteeseen 18.1.2016 alkaen*

Talven lumi ja pakkanen ovat täyttäneet linja-autoja niin paikallis- kuin seutuliikenteessäkin. Maanantaista 18.1.2016 alkaen paikallisliikenteeseen otetaan käyttöön lisäautoja linjalla 1 Utrakeskusta ja linjalla 2 UtrakeskustaMarjala. Lisäautoja tulee ruuhkaisimmille lähdöille klo 710 ja klo 1417. Lisäauto tulee myös linjalle 4 Kulhosta klo 8.30 keskustaan lähtevälle vuorolle.

Seutuliikenteessä otetaan käyttöön lisäauto maanantaista 18.1.2016 alkaen klo 15.20 Joensuusta Kontiolahdelle lähtevälle vuorolle.

*Busseissa tasarahatunnit helmi-huhtikuussa*

Jojo-busseilla pääsee matkustamaan kampanjahinnoin helmihuhtikuussa.
Kampanjahinnat ovat voimassa 1.2.30.4.2016 maanantaista perjantaihin kello 1014 ja kello 18 jälkeen.

Tasarahatunteina yhden vyöhykkeen kertalippu maksaa kaksi euroa, kahden vyöhykkeen lippu kolme euroa ja kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu neljä euroa. Kampanjaliput maksetaan käteisellä, ei esimerkiksi arvolipulla.

----------


## hsiitari

Seudullinen joukkoliikennejaosto on päättänyt kokouksessaan 6.4.2016 joukkoliikenteen Tasarahakampanjan jatkamisesta ja laajentamisesta.

Jojo-busseilla on päässyt matkustamaan kampanjahinnoin helmihuhtikuussa arkisin klo 1014 ja klo 18 jälkeen. Kampanjahintoja on päätetty jatkaa vuoden 2017 kesäkuuhun asti.

Kesäaikataulukausi alkaa 6.6.2016. Silloin tasarahakampanja laajenee koskemaan arkipäivien tasarahatuntien lisäksi kaikkea viikonloppuliikennettä. Myös viikonloppujen kampanjahinnat ovat voimassa kesään 2017.

Tasarahatunteina yhden vyöhykkeen kertalippu maksaa kaksi euroa, kahden vyöhykkeen lippu kolme euroa ja kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu neljä euroa.

----------


## Hape

Joensuun joukkoliikenne ei suostu lähettämään aikataulukirjaa postitse muualle Suomeen, syyksi sanovat se maksullisuuden. (Liähestyin tänään Carelicum-kaupunki-infoa sähköpostilla)

----------


## ana

Joensuussa on ratkennut seutuliinkenteen kilpailutus 5.12.2018. Käytännössä mikään ei siis muutu, samat liikennöitsijät jatkavat. 
http://www.joensuu.fi/-/jojo-liikent...ailu-ratkaistu

----------


## MB1

Näyttäs matalattia-autot lisääntyneen.

Mikäs tässä kilpailutuksessa oli kaluston ikävaatimus.

----------


## tohpeeri

Pystyisikö joku kertomaan, että kuinka monta istumapaikkaa on Joensuussa Savo-Karjalan linjalla kulkevissa Solariksissa?

----------


## Mikko121

> Pystyisikö joku kertomaan, että kuinka monta istumapaikkaa on Joensuussa Savo-Karjalan linjalla kulkevissa Solariksissa?



http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....p?haku=XVP-131

SKB:n mukaan 41

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kohteen 1 kilpailutus on alkanut sopimuskaudelle 07.06.2021 - 04.06.2028 + kolmen (3) vuoden optiomahdollisuus ajalle 05.06.2028 - 01.06.2031. https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...ublic-overview

----------


## kuukanko

Joitakin poimintoja kilpailusta:

Kohteeseen kuuluu linjat 1 - 6, 8, 9, 11, 12 ja 35. Linjoissa on seuraavia eroja nykyisiin:
Linjan 3 reitti lyhenee Vehkalahden ja Linnunlahden välille. Linnunlahdella ajetaan lenkkinä Länsikatu - Linnunlahdentie - Heinäpurontie - Yliopistokatu. Linjaa 3 ajetaan vain arkipäivinä ma-pe. Viikonloppuisin Vehkalahdelle ajaa linja 35, Linnunlahdelle ei ole viikonloppuliikennettäLinja 4 korvaa linjan 3 Onttolassa, linjan 4 uusi reitti on Onttola  Noljakka  keskusta  Karsikko  KulhoLinjaa 5 ajetaan vain arkipäivinä ma-pe. Viikonloppuisin Raatekankaalle ajaa linja 35, Linnunlahdelle ei ole viikonloppuliikennettäLinja 8 (Karhunkaari  Vanha Valtatie  Niinivaarantie  Suvikatu  Tikkamäentie  Vanharaitti  Itäranta  Siltakatu  Koskikatu  Kalevankatu  Suvantokatu  Länsikatu  Koskikatu) on uusi linja kasvavalle Karhunmäen alueelle. Linjaa 8 ajetaan kaikkina päivinä laajalla liikennöintiajalla tunnin vuorovälilläLinjaa 9 ajetaan vain koulupäivinäLinja 12 on nykyinen linja 2MLinja 35 on yhdellä pikkubussilla ajettava viikonloppulinja reitillä Vehkataival  Kuhasalontie  Pyhäselänkatu  Peltolankatu  Penttilänkatu  Itäranta  Siltakatu  Koskikatu  Kirkkokatu  Yläsatamakatu  Torikatu  Rauhankatu  Rantakatu  Nurmeksentie  Teollisuuskatu  Kauppakaari  Voimatie  Kajaanintie  Kuurnankatu  Wahlforssinkatu  Raatekankaantie  Hirsitie
Kalustotarve on 17 matalaa, yksi seutubussi (linjalle 9), yksi pikkubussi (linjoille 5 ja 35) ja yksi mikä tahansa edellisistä linjalle 6 (kunhan kaikille matkustajille riittää istumapaikka ja matkatavaroille on riittävästi tilaa). Lisäksi koululaisten vuoksi voi olla lisäautotarvetta. Linjalla 9 saa käyttää pienempääkin bussia, jos kaikille matkustajille riittää istumapaikka. Matalalattiabussissa on oltava vähintään 39 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia (sähköbusseissa vaatimuksen saa alittaa kahdella paikalla), kaupunkiliikenteen pikkubussissa vähintään 18 istumapaikkaa ja seutubussissa vähintään 45 istumapaikkaa. Seutubussi saa olla korkea. Kaluston on oltava tilaajavärityksessä.

Päästötasovaatimuksena on 4.6.2023 asti Euro 5 ja sen jälkeen Euro 6. Vara-autot saavat olla koko sopimuskauden Euro 5. Maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimusta ei ole. Kohteen kalustosta vähintään 8:n on oltava puhtaita ajovuoden 2025 - 2026 loppuun saakka, sen jälkeen puhtaita ajoneuvoja on oltava vähintään 12. Puhtaiksi ajoneuvoiksi lasketaan biopolttoainetta (HVO/uusiutuva diesel, bioetanoli), kaasua (biokaasu, maakaasu), sähköä tai vetyä polttoaineenaan käyttävät autot.

Hinnasta voi saada 86 pistettä ja kalustosta 14. Kalustopisteitä saa seuraavasti:
Euro6-autot ennen 4.6.2023: 0,01 p/auto/vUusiutuvaa dieseliä käyttäviä autoja puhdasta kiintiötä enemmän: 0,02 p/auto/vKaasubussit (polttoaineena biokaasu) 0,08 p/auto/vSähkö- tai polttokennobussit 0,10 p/auto/v
Pisteet lasketaan ajovuosittain (kesäkuu - toukokuu). Pisteet saadakseen bussin on oltava ajossa koko kouluvuoden ajan.

Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaluston on oltava tilaajavärityksessä.


Tilaajavärityksestä on alkanut äänestys. Äänestysaikaa on marraskuun loppuun asti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tilaajavärityksestä on alkanut äänestys. Äänestysaikaa on marraskuun loppuun asti.


3 puoleen kallistuisin itse. Pinkkiä alkaa olla joka puolella, punainen on liian räikeä ja valkoinen on tylsä.

----------


## Zambo

> 3 puoleen kallistuisin itse. Pinkkiä alkaa olla joka puolella, punainen on liian räikeä ja valkoinen on tylsä.


Minä taas valitsisin pinkin, joka yhdistäisi Etelä-Karjalan ja Pohjois-Karjalan pääkaupungit samaan väriin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> 3 puoleen kallistuisin itse. Pinkkiä alkaa olla joka puolella, punainen on liian räikeä ja valkoinen on tylsä.


Itsekin valitsen kolmosen, ja vieläpä samoin perustein. Ja sininen on hyvä väri.

----------


## killerpop

Huonoja kaikki, etenkin jos perän kattokyttyrä pitää säilyttää valkoisena.

Eniten töksähtää tuossa varmaan tuo keulan erivärisyys kylkeen nähden. Se pilasi aikanaan myös mainiot kokomainokset, kun tietyillä alueilla piti keulan olla ilman mainosteippejä.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutuksessa sähköbussien vaatimuksia lievennettiin, jotta useamman valmistajan sähköbussit kelpaavat. Niiden istumapaikkavaatimus on nyt 37, joista 3 saa olla klaffeja.

----------


## K113

Karjalaisen (vain tilaajille) jutun mukaan JOJOn tilaajaväritykseksi tulee puna-violetti, joka oli yleisöäänestyksessä suosituin väriyhdistelmä 336 äänellä.

Ote Karjalaisen jutusta:



> Punaisen ja violetin yhdistelmä sai yleisöäänestyksessä 336 ääntä, kun ääniä annettiin 812. Yleisöäänestyksessä oli kaikkiaan viisi värivaihtoehtoa. Väriyhdistelmät turkoosi ja Jojo-violetti sekä vaaleanpunainen ja Jojo-violetti saivat yhtä paljon kannatusta, kumpikin noin 170 ääntä. Muut kaksi vaihtoehtoa saivat muutamia kymmeniä ääniä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kohteen 1 kilpailutus on alkanut sopimuskaudelle 07.06.2021 - 04.06.2028 + kolmen (3) vuoden optiomahdollisuus ajalle 05.06.2028 - 01.06.2031. https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...ublic-overview


Länsilinjat voitti tämän: http://www.hankintakalenteri.fi/Hank...kumentti/98526

----------


## K113

> Länsilinjat voitti tämän: http://www.hankintakalenteri.fi/Hank...kumentti/98526


Joensuun kaupungin tiedotteen mukaan siirtymäkaudella liikennöidään diesel-kalustolla ja kesästä 2022 alkaen liikenteeseen tulee 13 sähköbussia, loppujen seitsemän auton ollessa Euro VI -dieselbusseja. Länsilinjojen tarjous oli toisiksi halvin.

Myös Karjalainen (vain tilaajille) uutisoi aiheesta.

----------


## Metus

> Länsilinjat voitti tämän: http://www.hankintakalenteri.fi/Hank...kumentti/98526


Yllättävää että Kuopion Liikenne Oy oli jättänyt tarjouksen.

----------


## K113

Karjalainen (vain tilaajille) uutisoi paikallisliikenteen siirtymisestä Länsilinjoille.

Artikkelissa kerrotaan, että Savo-Karjalan Linja teki edullisimman tarjouksen tarjoten biodieselkalustoa, Länsilinjat oli toiseksi halvin (voitti kokonaispisteillä) ja Savonlinja sijoittui kolmanneksi. SL tarjosi 17 biokaasubussia ja kolme dieselbussia.

Jutussa SKL:n toimitusjohtaja Kari-Pekka Hietala pohtii pisteytysmenettelyä: hän piti uusiutuvan dieselin antamia pisteitä alhaisina ottaen huomioon sen, että uusiutuvalla dieselillä olisi päästy vähintään yhtä hyvään hiilijalanjälkeen kuin kaasulla.

----------


## kuukanko

Liikennöitsijät ovat kyseenalaistaneet biokaasun pisteytyshyödyn biodieseliin verrattuna useammassa eri kilpailussa. Ainakin jotkut tilaajat ovat perustelleet biokaasun korkeampia pisteitä imagohyödyllä.

----------


## K113

Kaupunkirakennelautakunta on kokouksessaan 16.3.2021 päättänyt, että joukkoliikenne- ja logistiikkayksikkö alkaa valmistella Noutopoika-palveluliikenteen hankintaa. Nykyinen Noutopojan liikennöintisopimus SKL:n kanssa on voimassa 31.7.2022 saakka.

Hankinta toteutetaan yhteistyössä Siun sote -kuntayhtymän kanssa ja sen on määrä käsittää Joensuun kaupungin tilaama Noutopoika-liikenne sekä Siun soten järjestämä Palveluauto-liikenne. Sopimuskauden pituudeksi on kaavailtu neljää vuotta alkaen 1.8.2022. Käyttövoimaksi esitetään vähintään uusiutuvaa dieseliä.

Aiheesta lisää pöytäkirjassa, Ylen uutisissa sekä Karjalaisessa (tilaajille).

----------


## K113

Poimintoja seudullisen joukkoliikennejaoston 25.3. järjestetyn kokouksen päätöksistä:

Kohteessa 2 (Hammaslahti-Joensuu-Liperi) otetaan käyttöön optio ajalle 6.6.20224.6.2023, syynä mm. epävarmuus tulevista kouluverkkomuutoksista. Loppujen (1+1) optiovuosien käytöstä päätetään myöhemmin.7.6. alkaa vuoden kestävä kokeilu, jonka aikana rollaattoria käyttävät henkilöt saavat matkustaa maksutta kaikilla matalalattialinjoilla. Nykyisin maksuton matkustusoikeus koskee vain Hilja-aikaa. Maksuttomuus ei koske Noutopoikaa vastedeskään.JOJO-Waltti-järjestelmää laajennetaan kattamaan nykyinen ELY:n Waltti-alue, koska ELY:n Waltti-liput poistuvat käytöstä kesällä 2021. Vyöhykerajat ja lipputuotteet pysyvät pääosin ennallaan, mutta mm. vuorokausilipun käyttöalue laajenee kaikille vyöhykkeille. Lisäksi lipputuotteiden hintoihin tulee joitain vähäisiä muutoksia.Kesäkaudelle tulee tarjouspyynnöstä poiketen uusi linja 3 (MehtimäkikeskustaPetäikköläVehkalahtiPenttilä  keskustaKäpykangasRaatekangas), joka yhdistää linjat 3 (LinnunlahtikeskustaVehkalahti), 5 (LinnunlahtikeskustaKäpykangasRaatekangas) sekä 35 (VehkalahtikeskustaKäpykangasRaatekangas). Linjaa liikennöidään päivittäin kahdella pikkubussilla tunnin vuorovälillä.

Lisätietoja pöytäkirjasta.

----------


## K113

Tänään aamupäivällä Joensuussa havaittu oheiset Länsilinjojen autot Wahlforssinkadun ja Rahtikadun kulmauksessa sijaitsevalla tontilla.

Volvo 8700: 5Volvo 8700LE: 6, 15, 16, 54, 56, 96, 145147Volvo 8900LE: 20Volvo 8500LE: 82MB Sprinter: 8 (MZA-148), 9 (MZA-146), 88 (CKU-295)

----------


## kalle.

> Tänään aamupäivällä Joensuussa havaittu oheiset Länsilinjojen autot Wahlforssinkadun ja Rahtikadun kulmauksessa sijaitsevalla tontilla.
> 
> Volvo 8700: 5Volvo 8700LE: 6, 15, 16, 54, 56, 96, 145147Volvo 8900LE: 20Volvo 8500LE: 82MB Sprinter: 8 (MZA-148), 9 (MZA-146), 88 (CKU-295)


Sekä:
8500LE: 78, 84
8700LE: 58

----------


## antsa

Minkälainen auto on 58 Länskällä ? Mun tiedoista puuttuu semmoinen...

----------


## K113

> Minkälainen auto on 58 Länskällä ? Mun tiedoista puuttuu semmoinen...


Volvo 8700LE B12BLE-alustalla ja 1+2+0-ovilla. Näytti olevan vielä ilman rekisterikilpiä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Volvo 8700LE B12BLE-alustalla ja 1+2+0-ovilla. Näytti olevan vielä ilman rekisterikilpiä.


Tämänkaltainen auto esiintyy Buslandin Facebook-sivuilla. Auton pohjaväri näyttäisi olevan vihreä, mutta poikkeaa oviltaan muista Norjan tuontiautoista.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Tämänkaltainen auto esiintyy Buslandin Facebook-sivuilla. Auton pohjaväri näyttäisi olevan vihreä, mutta poikkeaa oviltaan muista Norjan tuontiautoista.


Vastaavanlainen auto lepää Jyväskylän varikolla Linkki-värissä, mutta ei myöskään ole vielä rekisterikilpiä paikallaan. Auton kylkinumero on #53.

----------


## K113

Ketjussa aiemmin mainitun LL #58 (ZMR-112) lisäksi Joensuuhun on tullut kesäkuun loppupuoliskolla vastaavanlainen Volvo 8700LE #57 kilvillä ZMR-113. Havaittu myös LL #11 (Fiat Ducato, Länskän omissa väreissä) siirtoajossa, tämä lienee lähinnä vara-autona.

Lisäksi Savonlinja on siirtänyt Turusta Scalan #963, joka oli lähdössä linjalle tänä aamuna vielä Föli-väreissä.

----------


## K113

Länsilinjat on tuonut lisää kalustoa Joensuuhun: 79 (Volvo 8500LE), 97 (Volvo 8700LE) sekä 98101 (Volvo 8900LE). Nyt autoja lienee riittävästi talviaikataulukautta varten. Ohessa LL:n kalustotilanne Joensuussa, yht. 26 autoa:

Volvo 8700: 5Volvo 8700LE: 6, 15, 16, 54, 5658, 96, 97, 145147Volvo 8900LE: 20, 98101Volvo 8500LE: 78, 79, 82, 84MB Sprinter: 8, 9, 88Fiat Ducato: 11

Savonlinjalle on tullut Turusta (ainakin) viisi Scalaa, #962#966.

----------


## K113

Sanomalehti Karjalainen (vain tilaajille) kertoo Länsilinjojen hankkivan sähköbussit Volvolta.

Ensi kesänä liikenteeseen tulee 13 Volvo 7900E -sähköbussia, jotka ovat 12-metrisiä, täysmatalia ja niissä on 42 istumapaikkaa. Autot ladataan varikolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sanomalehti Karjalainen (vain tilaajille) kertoo Länsilinjojen hankkivan sähköbussit Volvolta.
> 
> Ensi kesänä liikenteeseen tulee 13 Volvo 7900E -sähköbussia, jotka ovat 12-metrisiä, täysmatalia ja niissä on 42 istumapaikkaa. Autot ladataan varikolla.


Itse asiassa aiheesta löytyy myös Länsilinjojen verkkouutinen.

----------


## repesorsa

YLE: Bussikuskit käyvät tarpeillaan metsässä ja syövät eväät puistonpenkillä  Joensuussa syttyi riita taukopaikoista
Bussikuskien taukopaikat ovat yleinen kiistanaihe ympäri Suomea. Joensuussa kuljettajilla ei omien sanojensa mukaan ole mahdollisuuksia kunnollisiin taukotiloihin.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12130830

----------


## tkp

Länsilinjojen tj:n vertaus rekkakuskeihin on sikäli ontuva että näillä on yleensä auto mukana tauolla jossa tarvittaessa voi viettää taukonsa ja levätä, ei tarvitse kuunnella bingo-huutoja.

----------


## tkp

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12161480

"Länsilinjojen toiminnassa useita lieviä puutteita Joensuussa  taukotilat järjestettävä yhteistuumin kuljettajien kanssa"

----------


## kääkäri

Mitenkähän Savo Karjalalla hoitu nuo taukotilat?

----------


## K113

Noutopoika- ja Palveluauto-liikenteen kilpailutuksen sopimuskaudella 1.8.2022 - 31.7.2025 voitti Triviabus. Lisätietoja löytyy hankintapäätöksestä.

----------


## tkp

Joensuun paikallisliikenne kangertelee

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12268051

----------


## nickr

> Joensuun paikallisliikenne kangertelee
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12268051


"Joensuun seudun paikallisliikenne on takkuillut vuoden vaihteen jälkeen. Vuoroja on jäänyt ajamatta, tai ne ovat olleet myöhässä. Ongelmia on ollut useilla eri linjoilla.

Pahin päivä oli tiistai, jolloin muun muassa pienet koululaiset odottivat kovassa pakkasessa turhaan bussia.

Joensuun seudun joukkoliikenne on ottanut liikennöitsijän, Länsilinjat Oy:n erityisseurantaan. Seurannan avulla halutaan varmistaa, että luvatut korjaavat toimet toteutuvat."

Jääköhän tässä nyt jotain kertomatta, vai onko Joensuussa todellakin näin tiukat kriteerit, että peruttuja vuoroja ei saa olla eikä myöhässä saa olla? Tampereen seudulla 10.1.-11.1 oli 21 bussivuoroa etukäteen peruttu ja varmaan toinen mokoma sellaisia peruutuksia, joista ei ole ehditty tiedottamaan. En ole kuullut, että täällä olisi yhtäkään liikennöitsijää otettu "erityisseurantaan" sen takia.

Vai onkohan tässä käynyt niin, että useampi vuoro peräkkäin esim. jollain harvoin liikennöivällä linjalla on jäänyt ajamatta? Muuten kuulostaa vähän oudolta.

----------


## K113

> Vai onkohan tässä käynyt niin, että useampi vuoro peräkkäin esim. jollain harvoin liikennöivällä linjalla on jäänyt ajamatta? Muuten kuulostaa vähän oudolta.


Joensuun paikallisliikennelinjoista muutamalla linjalla on 30 min vuoroväli ja lopuilla tunti, eli vuoroväli ei muutenkaan ole kovin tiheä. Toki pääsuunnista pääsee useammalla linjalla keskustaan. Kuuleman mukaan esim. linjalta 2 olisi peruuntunut kaksi peräkkäistä aamulähtöä jonain päivänä.

Lisäksi jo aiemmin on ollut ongelmia linjoilla 4 ja 9, jotka molemmat liikennöivät pääosin tunnin välein: https://jojo.joensuu.fi/uutiset/-/as...tta-parannettu Em. linjoille ei myöskään ole oikein vaihtoehtoja alueilta (Onttola, Kulho, Iiksenvaara), joita ne pääasiallisesti palvelevat.

----------


## K113

Karjalainen (vain tilaajille) kertoo tarkemmin Länsilinjojen ajamattomista lähdöistä.

Joukkoliikennelogistikko Marja-Leena Inkinen-Remeksen mukaan linjalla 4 jäi neljä lähtöä ajamatta tiistaina 11.1. aamulla. Linjan 4 koululaisvuoroista ajamatta jäivät lähdöt Kulhosta kello 7.35 ja 8.30.

Linjalla 1 jäi viisi lähtöä ajamatta kahdeksan jälkeen aamulla. Lisäksi linjoilla 11 sekä 12 jäi kummallakin yksi lähtö ajamatta.

Länsilinjojen toimitusjohtaja Terhi Penttilä kommentoi tapausta seuraavasti:



> Tiistaina oli sattumien suma. Nesteen tiedonsiirtopäivitys esti tankkauksia ja vain päivää aiemmin käyttöönotettu uusi ohjausjärjestelmä aiheutti työtä. 
> 
> Kovan pakkasen takia lähtöjä varmisteltiin normaalia suuremmalla miehityksellä, mutta tiistaina lähdönvarmistus ei onnistunut riittävän hyvin.
> 
> - Lisäksi yksi kuljettaja eksyi aamulla reitillä.
> 
> Ongelmia aiheutti myös paikallisten huoltoyritysten resurssipula.

----------


## Mavi

> Karjalainen (vain tilaajille) kertoo tarkemmin Länsilinjojen ajamattomista lähdöistä.
> 
> Joukkoliikennelogistikko Marja-Leena Inkinen-Remeksen mukaan linjalla 4 jäi neljä lähtöä ajamatta tiistaina 11.1. aamulla. Linjan 4 koululaisvuoroista ajamatta jäivät lähdöt Kulhosta kello 7.35 ja 8.30.
> 
> Linjalla 1 jäi viisi lähtöä ajamatta kahdeksan jälkeen aamulla. Lisäksi linjoilla 11 sekä 12 jäi kummallakin yksi lähtö ajamatta.
> 
> Länsilinjojen toimitusjohtaja Terhi Penttilä kommentoi tapausta seuraavasti:


Ei sinänsä liity Joensuuhun, mutta myös Jyväskylässä oli Länsilinjoilla alkuviikosta ajamattomia lähtöjä usealla eri linjalla. Syynä yhtön mukaan kelistä johtuvat kalustorikot, varikon piha olikin ainakin
tiistaiaamuna kokonaan tyhjänä. Onko vara-autoja liian vähän, kun 16:sta autosta 13 tarvitaan aamulla?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Länsilinjojen Volvo 7900E:t on saapunut ja aloittaa liikennöinnin maanantaina 6.6
Lähde: Volvo Bussit

----------


## killerpop

> Länsilinjojen Volvo 7900E:t on saapunut


Heitä onkin jo muutaman päivän voinut seurata myös instagramista. Taisi vilahtaa ainaki #300 ja #301.

----------


## K113

Yksi uusista sähköbusseista (LL 303) on tänään Joensuun torilla nähtävissä klo 12.30 saakka. Neljä ensimmäistä sähköbussia lienevät LL 300 (JTO-570)  LL 303 (JTO-573).

Ainakin Karjalainen (vain tilaajille) on paikalla tekemässä juttua aiheesta. Karjalaisen haastatteleman Terhi Penttilän mukaan sähköbusseja saadaan ajoon kesäkuun aikana 10 kpl, loput kolme tulevat elokuuhun mennessä. Tällöin dieselbusseja jää ajoon seitsemän kappaletta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

19. - 20.7.2022

Tässä vaiheessa kesää Länsilinjojen sähköbusseja kulkee Joensuun linjoilla 1, 2 ja 8. Tiistaina 19.7. havaitsin mainituilla linjoilla vain tuota kalustoa. Nyt keskiviikkona 20.7. tilanne oli huonontunut, ja linjoilla 1 ja 2 näkyi yhteensä kolme dieseliä. Sähkö-Volvoista ajossa olivat keskiviikkona aamulla ja päivällä 304, 306, 307, 308 ja 309.

Sähkö-Volvon kaksiportainen vaihdelaatikko tuntui vähän oudolta. Yleensä on tottunut, että sähkökäyttöiset bussit (akkubussit & trollikat) ovat yksivaihteisia siinä missä sähköllä kulkeva kiskokalustokin. Vaihteen vaihtumisen pienemmältä isommalle aistii siten, että veto yksinkertaisesti ikään kuin katkeaa lyhyeksi hetkeksi, kuuluu pieni naksahdus ja sitten mennään isommalla vaihteella. Varmasti tällaiseen ratkaisuun on hyvät syyt.

Tietenkin kuvausreissujen yksi tärkeä anti on: Kuvakatsaus.

----------


## Rattivaunu

21.7.

Aamulla ja keskipäivällä linjat 1, 2 ja 8 menivät kokonaan sähkö-Volvoilla. Havaitsemani yksilöt olivat LL 300, 303, 304, 305, 306, 307, 308 ja 309. Linja 1 hoituu kolmella autolla, linja 2 neljällä ja linjalle 8 riittää yksi ainoa auto nyt voimassa olevilla aikatauluilla.

----------


## Melamies

Bussinkuljettajien epäillään syrjineen ukrainalaisia Joensuussa.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12567870

----------


## vaajy

*Kuljettaja nimeltään Sami, 33, toivoo pientä rupattelua matkustajilta Joensuun seudun joukkoliikenteessä*

Tuo on hyvä juttu, sillä monesti joillakin ei ole vapaa-ajalla ketään, kenelle jutella. Mekin ollaan juteltu kuljettajien kanssa, ja jotkut paheksuvat sitä, mutta monesti keskustelut olivat voimaannuttavia.

Länsilinjojen kuljettaja tuo, mutta Tampereella ei kovin puheliaita LL:llä löydy, tai sitten en vaan uskalla kun eivät ole vielä tarpeeksi tuttuja.

Olenkin jutellut vain Paunun ja Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen kuljettajille enimmäkseen.

Polttoaineen kallistunut hinta on tuonut linja-autovuoroille uusia asiakkaita Joensuussa. Monella oli kiire jouluostoksille, mutta kuljettaja rohkaisi juttusille.

En sitten tiedä vaihtaako kyseinen kuski jokaiselle jotakin vai jutteleeko vaan etupenkkiläisille. Jos käyn vielä joskus Joensuussa, avaan kyllä keskustelun heti kyseisen herran kanssa.

Matkustajien on hyvä huomioida, että vaikka ei haluaisi jutella, niin kuljettajalle voi vaikkapa vain toivotella hyvää uutta vuotta poistuessa ja tarjota kiitoksen matkasta!

https://yle.fi/a/74-20009477

----------


## canis lupus

On kuitenkin hyvä muistaa ettei lähtökohtaisesti itse ala juttelemaan kuin pysäkillä. Keskustelun on lähdettävä kuljettajasta itsestään. On kuljettajia jotka eivät pysty välttämättä keskittymään  ajamisen keskustelun ohella (mm. uudet kuljettajat)

----------


## Ivecomies

Mistä johtuu ettei linja-autonkuljettajan ja matkustajan välinen rupattelu ole kaikkien mielestä ok, kun taas henkilöautoissa ja kuorma-autoissa ei asiaa ajatella samanlailla vaikka vaatiihan niidenkin ajaminen keskittymistä?

----------


## Salomaa

> Mistä johtuu ettei linja-autonkuljettajan ja matkustajan välinen rupattelu ole kaikkien mielestä ok, kun taas henkilöautoissa ja kuorma-autoissa ei asiaa ajatella samanlailla vaikka vaatiihan niidenkin ajaminen keskittymistä?


Siinä varmaan ajatellaan että kuljettaja keskittyy perustehtäväänsä: matkustajien turvalliseen kuljettamiseen. 

Televisiossa näkee merkillistä pintaliitomuotia vai mistä lienee kysymys. Ohjelmaa tehdään autossa, toimittaja puhuu ja ajaa autoa samanaikaisesti tai haastattelee vieressä istuvaa. Toimittaja keskittyy kahteen asiaan, katsojat voivat havaita kuinka kuljettajan katse irtoaa ajaradasta viipyen kameressa tai vierustoverin kasvoissa kauan aikaa vaarantaen liikenneturvallisuutta.

Merkillistä että TV-yhtiöiden johto ei puutu tällaiseen toimintaan.

----------


## vaajy

Itse suosittelen avaamaan kuljettajan kanssa keskustelun yksinkertaisesti työhön liittyvällä kysymyksellä.

Joensuussakin bussikuskin on pakko palvella asiakkaita, eli voit turistina esim. kysyä mihin tämä linja menee tai mitä nähtävyyksiä on linjan varrella.

Jos kuski vastaa, niin voit esittää lisäkysymyksiä. Silloin ei pidä kysyä mitään lisää, jos vastauksia ei kuulu tai ne ovat hyvin lyhyitä, kuten "Joo, en tiedä, kai". Silloin kuski ei halua jutella.

Paras aika jutella kuljettajan kanssa on mielestäni ajantasauspysäkillä tai kun kuski on tupakilla päättärillä.

Hyvin monelle kohtaamiset busseissa tai kassoilla ovat ainoat ihmiskontaktit ja se voi olla tärkeää selviytymiseen. Arvostan kyseistä 33-vuotiasta bussikuskia. Hän on oikealla alalla.

----------


## canis lupus

Kyllä palvelu kuuluu kuljettajalle se on selvää mutta kesken ajon ei kannata tulla häiritsemään. Jos on kysyttävää, kysy noustessa bussiin. Liikennevaloissa tai  seuraavalla pysäkillä paras tilaisuus jos kesken matkan herää kysymys. Kyllä mun kanssa saa jutella ajon aikanakin mutta lähtökohtaisesti suuri osa ei halua jutella tai kykene juttelemaan. Siksi on hyvä että antaa kuljettajan itse aloittaa juttelun jos hän niin haluaa. Matkustajalla on kuitenkin hyvin kattavat sovellukset nykypäivänä käytössä mm. Reittiopas ja Google maps josta näkee myös reitin ja nähtävyyksien sijainnit. Kaikilla ei tietenkään älypuhelinta ole mutta suurimmalla osalla kyllä. Silloin parasta rahan vastinetta on käyttää sitä kaikkeen mihin se pystyy

----------

